# 4 inch corrugated pipe



## Ddumond (Jan 10, 2015)

I know this probably will not work but not sure why....
4 inch plastic field tile is very inexpensive and readily available. For a small DC system would this work for the main header?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Have you looked into thin wall sewer PVC pipe. It's cheaper than regular pipe and the flexible hoses will fit over the outside diameter of the pipe.


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

It might work but I think it would plug up much easier/qicker that smooth pipe.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Smooth pipe would be more efficient. Even when plugged all of those holes cause drag.


----------



## Ddumond (Jan 10, 2015)

My mistake....I was talking about the solid type of corrugated field pipe. The flexibility would make long radius curves very easy.


----------



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

Im assuming you are referring to the black drainage pipe. I dont think it will work well for DC purposes because the pipe and fittings are not smooth inside. There is a good possibility that they will clog and the fittings are nowhere near air tight. The corrugated pipe might also make more noise than PVC.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

That plastic pipe is terrible. Even worse than flex tubing. You would always kick yourself if you did that.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Use smooth pipe---the corrugated makes noise---sometimes wistles.

Also---static electric hazard---


----------



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

I just set mine up with 4" PVC drain pipe. Cost me $1 a foot. Very affordable. But the 4" hose I had from HF did NOT slip over the end of the PVC. I had to actually shove it inside the enlarged ends of the PVC pipe.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

They make adapters to go from hard PVC to flex hose.


----------

